# Japanese freighter Sanko Mineral arrested in Baltimore for debts [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

General cargo vessel Sanko Mineral was arrested in Baltimore on May 8 by the US Marshall Service 

More...


----------

